# 19B VG+ condition - good price?



## shaker281 (Jun 22, 2019)

What would you all pay for a very nice (near excellent) 19B including shipping? No box.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

$100 bucks plus shipping?? Just my guess for a start.


----------



## shaker281 (Jun 22, 2019)

flyernut said:


> $100 bucks plus shipping?? Just my guess for a start.


Great, so if I can get it for $100, including shipping, it would be a very good price! Thanks.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

shaker281 said:


> Great, so if I can get it for $100, including shipping, it would be a very good price! Thanks.


I would think so, but wait until other members chime in, I could be wrong, and I'm wrong alot of the time,lol.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

A lot depends on condition. The breaker, roller, meters (it has both a Volt and Ammeter) and cord need to be perfect. $100 is a fair price for a working, tested VG condition 19B. My recommendation if buying a 19B is get the best one you can find even if it costs $25 more.
Another way to look at this is $/watt. The 19B, 30B, 22080 & 22090 at about 40cents/watt are much more expensive per watt than other Gilbert transformers. 4B's are about 10cents/watt, same for 8B's. For comparison a new fully warranted ZW-L sells for $1.00/watt and it has four 10Amp outputs versus one slightly higher output on the 19B.
I do like the 19B and have several, but make sure everything is in perfect working order when you buy one.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Leave it to me to throw a wrench in a discussion. This is just my opinion. I would not give 10 cents for another AF transformer. I have a 12B. It works as is expected. Here is my beef. It has variable volts of 7 to 15. 7 volts - that is almost 1/2 throttle, what if I want to run 1/4 throttle. You can't. Since I bought a Lionel ZW transformer I have hated AF transformers. I will never run an AF train with one again. They would be fine for accessories. My ZW has variable volts of 2 to 20. 20 is too much for an AF steamer.
I think they are max of 17 volts. So no full throttle runs. That is no problem, I run my trains more on the slow side.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

If you are any where near an AF purist then I guess you should use an AF transformer to run AF trains. I am not a purist so I don't.
I run steamers with cars that did not come in a set with the engine. I am bad.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I am a purist. However I quit using Gilbert transformers 15 years ago. The reason was I only wanted modern, new transformers. I became concerned about the unknown condition of the internals of the 60 year old transformers.
I use AH101's for my traditional Gilbert layouts but they are hidden under the layout. The only things visible are the hand held walk around controllers. The AH101 can be programmed to start at about 3V. My semi scale S gauge layout is run with two ZW-L's. They are also hidden under the layout. The only things visible are the Cab2 controllers and the iPad. The ZW-L starts linearly from zero volts.
Personally I do not mind the 7V starting voltage of the Gilbert transformers but I get how many want slower speed operating capability.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I know they are called Flyers. Which I guess means they should run fast. I just don't enjoy fast model trains. Again, its just my opinion.
I think my opinion comes from my HO days. In HO your ultimate goal for an engine is for it to have the ability to creep. Like 20 seconds to go 1 foot. Maybe more seconds. More realistic to me. More scale speed.


With AF trains and AF transformer you come in to a station at about 50 scale MPH. Maybe more. Not realistic operation.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Mopac, if you want 14.7 seconds to travel one foot (the S gauge equivalent of 20sec/foot in HO) then you need to operate Legacy engines with a Legacy control system. That is what I do on my semi scale layout. I seem to enjoy running the Gilbert trains a little faster, or even a lot faster.


----------



## shaker281 (Jun 22, 2019)

I appreciate all the opinions. You certainly can't learn anything if you don't listen to everyone's point if view. I like the vintage retro (even a bit art deco) appeal of these transformers. I LOVE the volt and amp gauges. 

Totally agree on buying the best one that you can find, price considered. What I am hearing is that if I can source a really nice, fully functional unit for $100 delivered, that is a decent deal. 

Thanks everyone.

P.S. - After looking at the ZW-L, I have to comment that it is pretty awesome. But, way beyond my needs. Just buying a second transformer (I already bought a VG+ 15B) is a bit of a splurge.


----------

